# PUPS ARE HERE {pic heavy}



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

she had 10 total , 5 are tri color. 5 girls 5 boys all are doing well so far.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG puppy cuteness, I am in love with those two red pups but really like that black and white that she is cleaning at the bottom, CONGRATS Pep, good job


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya we are keeping one now , one of the tris , I want the champagne colored tri , but he wants one of those red tris . { I guess they prob all kinda red tris but 2 of them are champagne color not sure if they are called something else?}


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG OMG I want them all, shall we set up some sort of shipping now?? LOLL!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats on the super cute litter guys, they are beautiful


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute babies!


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Awwww I want one lol. they are great looking pups! love the one thats nursing on your finger lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dude they are stellar cuteness. Love the tris! Good job, Pep!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG they are so darn cute!!! I love them all.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks alot everybody.Hope it makes sense why i did what i did now,cant wait to see how the conformation turns out on these.(standard or classic) is the goal.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> .Hope it makes sense why i did what i did now,.


What bred for looks instead of what's important?
I know this thread is for replies on your pups.So yes they are cute.But that still don't make it right.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Sooooo cute!! That little black and white is crazy cute.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

dixieland said:


> What bred for looks instead of what's important?
> I know this thread is for replies on your pups.So yes they are cute.But that still don't make it right.


I agree with Dixieland. Also I thought you considered the dad an APBT so I don't see why you would crossbreed like that. I love the momma dog. She is adorable. I don't see how the match compliments eachother at all.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> What bred for looks instead of what's important?
> I know this thread is for replies on your pups.So yes they are cute.But that still don't make it right.





aimee235 said:


> I agree with Dixieland. Also I thought you considered the dad an APBT so I don't see why you would crossbreed like that. I love the momma dog. She is adorable. I don't see how the match compliments eachother at all.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

cute pups but does NOT make it right at all!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> What bred for looks instead of what's important?
> I know this thread is for replies on your pups.So yes they are cute.But that still don't make it right.





aimee235 said:


> I agree with Dixieland. Also I thought you considered the dad an APBT so I don't see why you would crossbreed like that. I love the momma dog. She is adorable. I don't see how the match compliments eachother at all.


Well said girls!

They are some great looking pups guys, but I just see sables do you have pics of the tris? There are so many so I am not sure which you think are tris. I didn't see any with Tri dots. I am a Tri fan 

They are some cute puppies, and tho I do think you could have taken Peppa to a dog with much more her body style I hope you get what you where going for.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

You are entitled to your opinion.I didnt explain the whole goal of what i did this for nor do i care to take the time to.The tri color thing is a huge bonus however it was not my intention.This isnt the first time somebody has bred a large male to a smaller female...Anyway im not interested into getting into arguements on here.you all can go into your vip and have fun.My inbox works also


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Well said girls!
> 
> They are some great looking pups guys, but I just see sables do you have pics of the tris? There are so many so I am not sure which you think are tris. I didn't see any with Tri dots.
> 
> They are some cute puppies, and tho I do think you could have taken Peppa to a dog with much more her body style I hope you get what you where going for.


i know what a tri color is please... see my avatar? ill post better pics later we are going to the vet today for dew claw removal and checkups.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> i know what a tri color is please... .


All right whatever... The one in your avatar is sable and you can't tell a Tri from the chest.. But you know this so have a blast.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

i am having a blast thanks


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

HISTORY OF THE TRI COLOR GENE
Scroll down to this part. It would be good if you read this whole page though.


> WOULD BE CONSIDERED FAWN WITH BLACK TICKING WHICH IS DESCRIBED AS 'FAWN IS TAN WITH RED TONES AND TICKING IS WHERE DARKER HAIRS ARE DISTRIBUTED IN A DIFFUSE PATTERN OVER A LIGHTER COLORED COAT'. THIS COLOR IS FREQUENTLY MISTAKEN FOR A TRI COLOR BUT THEY ARE NOT TRIS.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Thanks alot everybody.*Hope it makes sense why i did what i did now,cant wait to see how the conformation turns out on these.(standard or classic) is the goal*.





> You are entitled to your opinion.*I didnt explain the whole goal of what i did this for nor do i care to take the time to*.The tri color thing is a huge bonus however it was not my intention.*This isnt the first time somebody has bred a large male to a smaller female*...Anyway im not interested into getting into arguements on here you all can go into your vip and have fun.My inbox works also


You opened the door with your post above to have people question further so no need to get all bent now, you could have just left it a picture thread with no explaination.

Second just because its been done before doesn't make it a legit reason.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its a picture thread no education allowed here Ronnie.

I think we all agree they are cute puppies.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

soo cute!!! they are beautiful!!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

ill say it now a few of the pups are indeed tri color,a few may not be exactly the more i look its really hard to tell at this age but i guarentee the dog in my avatar is a red tri.Ill also say now my forum etiquette still isnt the best i am guilty of sometimes typing to fast and being here and there in my posts sometimes so i may accidentily invite questions i dont always care to answer.But id rather just keep this on topic of the pictures because i know how some people feel about what has been done... here i go again rambeling im tired.. lol enjoy the pics ill keep updating so if i was wrong on some colors call me out on it then whan we can tell better.=)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> lol enjoy the pics ill keep updating so if i was wrong on some colors call me out on it then whan we can tell better.=)


I personally like Tri and if you do have some ( why I asked to begin with) is I would like to see them. I like seeing Tris they are a favorite marking of mine.

As they grow, even within the first week their color may lighten, darken, change to purple lmao.. Ok no but I did have a dog go from Blue to Chocolate once. Puppy colors are very funny with how they can change and vary.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> I personally like Tri and if you do have some ( why I asked to begin with) is I would like to see them. I like seeing Tris they are a favorite marking of mine.
> 
> As they grow, even within the first week their color may lighten, darken, change to purple lmao.. Ok no but I did have a dog go from Blue to Chocolate once. Puppy colors are very funny with how they can change and vary.


This is the my first litter so im already seeing that its crazy i wouldnt mind if this blue pup turned chocolate:rofl: i will update pics at least weekly.Tri color is my fav too i always have looked for one but people get stingy when they have em. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia turns from black, to blue, to chocolate in different lights


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Thanks alot everybody.Hope it makes sense why i did what i did now,cant wait to see how the conformation turns out on these.(standard or classic) is the goal.


SMH why you got to always got to say something like that and start it all over ...this breeding was not ideal in the match up but they are here and yes puppys are cute , y start a debate now? GGGRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

There is nothing to debate it is what it is.Sorry everybody jumped on you for what i did nobody said anything to me.Except the person cool enough to bad rep me and not say who it was.LOL people wanted pics here they are.Simple as that:roll:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

they are adorable.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

can't wait to see oober cuteness when they are older. very cute pups!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute pups I guess- can't deny them that. Hope they are what you are looking for. One issue I see arise- you may end up with not too many solidified desirable traits since they really don't compliment each other. If you attempt this again- I would hope you do some research first and do it the right way. What's done is done. Cute pups and good luck.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cute babies!!!! As far as the rest goes Angel has been here long enough to tell you my opinion and she can also tell ya if I were her you would be homeless...

With that said they are here and thats that.... They are adorable as all pups are... Tris or not...


----------

